

Tweakable Constants - joeld42
http://www.gamedev.net/reference/snippets/features/tweakVal/
A useful hack for C/C++
======
joeld42
This snippet presents a useful oxymoron. It's just a simple C/C++ hack, but
like the best hacks, it's easy to implement and can save hours of time.

